# Churchill Deluxe



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ok this one is way outside of my wheelhouse. Any ideas of maker, age, value is much appreciated. V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 17, 2020)

very nice - definitely an early postwar export, when the British economy was hungry.  
think I'd look at Birmingham makers, such as Hercules and Sun


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 17, 2020)

I would think postwar too. Nice front hub dynohub. These were standard dimension DL1  roadster style bikes (24” men’s frames [women's frames were usually 22”] , rod brakes, 3 speed Sturmey Archer hubs, usually date stamped, 28” wheels with 28 x 1 1/2 tires and relaxed frame dimensions) like Model T’s, any color you want as long as it’s black. The Birmingham Raleigh factory cranked out a lot of these under many different names-Sunbeam, Triumph, Hercules, Gazelle and BSA, just to name a few. They also bought out Humber bicycles and continued to produce bikes with that name which had a unique double blade fork. Lots of history for these bikes, but not a lot of love on this side of the pond. Nice bike, Shawn!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2020)

Too bad the badge doesnt depict the man himself enjoying a smoke. I'd want it for that alone.


----------



## usarnie1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Your Bike is a Hercules and the model is Churchill De-Luxe.  The year of the bike is post 1950, as prior to 1950 the front Dynohub had a bakelite outside plate and yours is steel!  The date of your bike is stamped on the backside of the Dynohub or on the Sturmey Archer AW 3 speed hub.  It will be the last two digits of the year the bike was made.  Your bike appears to have a 23" frame for a person about 5' 10" or taller.  The bike can look a whole lot better after you clean all the rust from the chrome and clean and polish the paint.  The Vinyl seat appears to be in good condition.  Hopefully, your tire size is 26 x 1 3/8, which are available in some bike stores or on the internet.  Once cleaned up, the value of your bike can be as much as $300.  Good Luck!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> Your Bike is a Hercules and the model is Churchill De-Luxe.  The year of the bike is post 1950, as prior to 1950 the front Dynohub had a bakelite outside plate and yours is steel!  The date of your bike is stamped on the backside of the Dynohub or on the Sturmey Archer AW 3 speed hub.  It will be the last two digits of the year the bike was made.  Your bike appears to have a 23" frame for a person about 5' 10" or taller.  The bike can look a whole lot better after you clean all the rust from the chrome and clean and polish the paint.  The Vinyl seat appears to be in good condition.  Hopefully, your tire size is 26 x 1 3/8, which are available in some bike stores or on the internet.  Once cleaned up, the value of your bike can be as much as $300.  Good Luck!




Thanks I actually measured the frame--22". Its going to a good home and I'll let the new owner do the service and detail! V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 23, 2020)

When it rains, it pours! Snagged this ladies 53 Hercules Churchill DeLuxe off of Craigslist. It was 2 1/2 hrs away, but was well worth the drive.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 14, 2020)

I appreciate Shawn giving me a great deal on the men's Hercules. Now I have a jack and Jill set to restore! Girl's a 1953, the guy's  a 1954


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 14, 2020)

oh I love the guys one. LOVE it. Looks like the one from Grantchester. MMMM. It’s bad to come here and lust over bikes. I admit, I am a bikeaholic. So far my money does not go where my mouth is, so I’m ok. LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

